# My weather discussion



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy ****e it's cold!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

lol.......whats my temp?:waving:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

around 60 like it is here lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow its in the sig time to go to bed i think


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

its 22 and dropping here in Ohio


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

When I posted that it was 2 degrees with a -35 windchill. Now we are getting pounded with snow for 3 of the next 5 days!!!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its a balmy 9 right now. Snow should be starting soon. 1-3 today, 1-3 tonight 3-7 thursday. Nice.


----------

